# KDE4 Usability Improvements

## mattes

Hallo,

ich arbeite inzwischen mit KDE4 als "produktiv-Desktop" und würde hier gern die Themen sammeln die im vergleich zu KDE3 schlechter sind, oder einfach nerven und vor allem die Lösungen dazu. Zu den Themen gibt es i.d.R bereits Bugreports bei https://bugs.kde.org, ansonsten lege ich selbstverständlich auch neue an. 

1) Dolphin ist langsam, bleibt manchmal hängen, z.B. https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-803430.html

-> ich nutze inzwischen hauptsächlich Krusader als Dateimanager.

2) Wechseldatenträger kann man defaultmäßig nur mit dolphin öffnen (siehe auch 1)) es gibt keinen Mount-knopf.

-> ich nutze eine Version des Dev-Notifiers mit automount http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php/New+Device+Notifier+with+Automount?content=91517

und habe eine eigene Aktion "öffnen mit Krusader" hinzugefügt.

3) kio_thumbnail braucht viel Resourcen und verhindert Auswerfen von Wechseldatenträgern.

-> noch keine Lösung gefunden. Abstellen der Vorschau in Dolphin hat nicht viel gebracht. 1) Lindert das Problem  :Smile: 

4) Der ganze Desktop hängt, wenn ein sich ein Plasmoid aufhängt.

-> Keine Lösung, aber inzwischen zum Glück seltener.

tbc....

bitte die Nummerierung beibehalten.

Grüße

MattesLast edited by mattes on Mon Jan 04, 2010 8:47 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## mattes

5) Gwenview ist langsam beim Durchsehen vieler Bilder, die Ordneransicht scrollt nicht mit, d.h. wird unter Umständen recht breit. 

-> Ich verwende GQView

----------

## firefly

 *mattes wrote:*   

> 2) Wechseldatenträger kann man defaultmäßig nur mit dolphin öffnen (siehe auch 1)) es gibt keinen Mount-knopf.

 

In der KDE SC 4.4 Version hat der device notifier einen mount Knopf neben den Einträgen. (Getestet in 4.4. beta2)

----------

## Klaus Meier

Okular sollte das ganze Dokument bei der entsprechenden Einstellung rendern. Diese gibt es ja: Aggressive Speichernutzung. Aber es passiert dies eventuell nach einigem Warten nur mit der nächsten Seite. 

ark entpackt rar Archive nur mit unrar. Es sollte auch mit rar, unrar-gpl oder p7zip gehen.

Dolphin sollte Verzeichnisse, in denen sich etwas geändert hat, automatisch aktualisieren.

----------

## Josef.95

 *Quote:*   

> Dolphin sollte Verzeichnisse, in denen sich etwas geändert hat, automatisch aktualisieren.

 Das tut er doch...!

zumindest auf meinen drei Rechnern, hab es grad nochmal getestet,

In Dolphin ein Verzeichnis geöffnet, dann in der konsole ein

touch Aktualisierungstest

zurück nach Dolphin, die Datei ist da.

----------

## Hilefoks

 *Josef.95 wrote:*   

> Dolphin sollte Verzeichnisse, in denen sich etwas geändert hat, automatisch aktualisieren.

 

Bekannter und inzwischen behobener Bug.

----------

## Klaus Meier

Ok, hatte ich nicht mitbekommen.

Habs mir gerade eben mal wieder angesehen, da lag wohl auch einiges am QT im Argen. Der Konqueror lief als Browser nie so richtig, eben war alles OK. Und ein KDE Update gab es in der Zeit nicht, nur welche von QT.

Da kann man doch so langsam mal an einen Umzug denken.

----------

## Wolle

Ich habe KDE-4.3.4 installiert, Xinerama. K-Menü klassisch, Desktopeffekte aus. Von KDE-3 zu KDE-4 bin ich gewechselt durch Umbenennen meines ".kde3.5"-Verzeichnisses in ".kde4", und dann in die KDE4 eingeloggt.

Was mich nervt ist:

6.) Bei normalem Klick (geschätzt < 0,25 Sekunden) auf das KDE-Menü, öffnet sich dieses solange ich Klicke, und geht dann wieder zu. Bei längerem Klick bleibt es offen - so wie ich es erwarte, wenn ich klicke.

7.) Im K-Menü ist die Liste der "letzten fünf" gestarteten Applikationen nicht konfigurierbar. Ich persönlich kann mit sich ständig umsortierenden Menüs nichts anfangen. Also einstellbar machen: irgendwas anderes.

8.) Ich nutze "manually saved session" beim Login. KMail wird nicht wiederhergestellt. Bis vor ein paar Tagen ging das zwar noch, aber wenn es jetzt nicht mehr geht, sieht das nach Bug aus.

9.) Panel widget "Notifications and jobs" (heißt das so? Ich meine das "i" in dem Kreis) hinterlässt links-unten oder rechts-unten vor den dort liegenden Fenstern ein Rechteck mit abgerundeten Ecken, dass den Desktop-Hintergrund enthält. Das passiert nicht immer, ich bin mir auch nicht sicher, ob es wirklich dieses Widget ist, aber das Ergebnis ist sichtbar - und sicher irgendwo ein Bug.

10.) Spell-Checking in Konqueror ist nicht abschaltbar. Als ich diesen Post anfing, unterkringelte er mehr oder eher wenigerhübsch Teile meines Textes. Hmm, jetzt hat er's aufgegeben - sehr ominös...

11.) Als ich KDE-4 installiert habe, hatten die Konsolen ein sehr unangenehmes Verhalten. Ein Klick auf den Titelbar hat zwar das Fenster aktiviert, aber nicht den Inhalt, d.h. Tippen ging erstmal ins off. Ich habe vorhin erstmal das Profil editiert und "Tab bar display" auf "Show Tab Bar When Needed" gestellt (außerdem noch das "Tab title format" geändert). Nun reagieren die Konsolen so, wie ich es erwarte. Mit Aktivieren des Fensters ist auch der Inhalt aktiv. Beim Zurückschalten des "Tab bar display" kommt der Fehler aber nicht mehr zurück - riecht trotzdem nach Bug.

12.) Ich habe gerade vier Konsolen auf und davor das Konqueror-Fenster, in dem ich diesen Text tippe. Um meinen Punkt 11) nochmal zu überprüfen, habe ich in einer der Konsolen nochmal "Edit current profile..." aufgerufen. Wenn ich jetzt dieses Unterfenster anklicke, ploppen alle Konsolen nach vorn. Der Nervfaktor ist zwar nicht groß, weil sowas praktisch nich vorkommt, ...aber toll finde ich das nun gerade auch nicht.

13.) Zum Schreiben dieses Posts habe ich bei Mattes Top-Post auf "quote" geklickt und losgeschrieben. Als ich mit meinem Punkt 12) fertig war, wollte ich seinen Text, der noch über meinem stand löschen. Gelöscht hat Konqueror meinen Text, obwohl der nicht markiert war (Mattes Original war markiert). Bug! Und der auch noch eklig.

mal sehen, was noch kommt...

Wolle

P.S. nachdem ich den Post mit "Preview" abgeschickt habe, kringelt Konqueror wieder (Punkt 10)...

----------

## Wolle

Nachschlag:

 *Wolle wrote:*   

> 9.) Panel widget "Notifications and jobs" (heißt das so? Ich meine das "i" in dem Kreis) hinterlässt links-unten oder rechts-unten vor den dort liegenden Fenstern ein Rechteck mit abgerundeten Ecken, dass den Desktop-Hintergrund enthält. Das passiert nicht immer, ich bin mir auch nicht sicher, ob es wirklich dieses Widget ist, aber das Ergebnis ist sichtbar - und sicher irgendwo ein Bug.
> 
> 

 

Das ist kein Special dieses Widgets, das machen alle mit Tooltips. Früher haben mir Entwickler bei sowas gern mal gesagt: Grafikkartentreiber. Kann gut sein - Der ist bei mir noch ziemlich Beta und handgepatcht:

```
wth01 wolle # lspci| grep VGA

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation G84 [GeForce 8600 GT] (rev a1)

wth01 wolle # emerge -vp nvidia-drivers

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R   ] x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-190.42-r4  USE="acpi gtk -custom-cflags (-multilib)" 0 kB [?=>1]

Total: 1 package (1 reinstall), Size of downloads: 0 kB

Portage tree and overlays:

 [0] /usr/portage

 [1] /usr/local/portage

 [?] indicates that the source repository could not be determined

wth01 wolle # uname -a

Linux wth01 2.6.33-rc2 #1 SMP PREEMPT Sun Dec 27 07:08:17 CET 2009 i686 Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Quad CPU Q9550 @ 2.83GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux
```

----------

## Wolle

Ich leg nochmal einen nach:

14.) Ich bin gerade mit dem Konqueror (JavaScript: disabled) auf dieser Seite eines Computerteileladens hier in Hamburg.

Wenn ich im mittleren Teil der Seite (also in den Artikeldetails) am Mausrad drehe, scrollt es nicht. Links über den Menüpunkten funktioniert es, rechts über der "Werbung" auch - nur in der Mitte nicht. Wenn ich links oder rechts das Mausrädchen immer hin- und her drehe, und drehend in die Mitte gehe, scrollt es weiter. Wenn ich mit drehen aufhöre, klappt es manchmal wenn ich wieder anfange, häufig nicht. Spätestens, wenn ich das Fenster einmal mit der Maus verlassen habe, ist wieder Schluss mit gut. Vielleicht ist das ein Fehler der Seite, aber meine Vermutung ist: Bug in Konqueror.

----------

## SvenFischer

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> 14.) Ich bin gerade mit dem Konqueror (JavaScript: disabled) auf dieser Seite eines Computerteileladens hier in Hamburg. 

 

... kann ich hier bestätigen. Mit Firefox klappts.

----------

## Hilefoks

 *Wolle wrote:*   

> 7.) Im K-Menü ist die Liste der "letzten fünf" gestarteten Applikationen nicht konfigurierbar. Ich persönlich kann mit sich ständig umsortierenden Menüs nichts anfangen. Also einstellbar machen: irgendwas anderes.

 

Das diese "letzten fünf" Programme angezeigt werden ist abschaltbar (Deaktiviere "Verlauf (Programme)" in den Einstellungen).

----------

## Wolle

 *Hilefoks wrote:*   

> Das diese "letzten fünf" Programme angezeigt werden ist abschaltbar (Deaktiviere "Verlauf (Programme)" in den Einstellungen).

 

Ich bitte um Entschuldigung, falls ich mich ein bischen blöde anstelle, aber ich finde das nicht.

----------

## Hilefoks

 *Wolle wrote:*   

> Ich bitte um Entschuldigung, falls ich mich ein bischen blöde anstelle, aber ich finde das nicht.

 

Kein Problem.

1. Rechtsklick auf K-Menü -> Miniprogramme entsperren

2. Rechtsklick auf K-Menü -> Einstellungen für "K-Menü (traditionell)"

3. Im erscheinenden Einstellungs-Dialog unter "Ansicht" in der Liste den Punkt "Verlauf (Programme)" deaktivieren.

----------

## Wolle

 *Hilefoks wrote:*   

> 3. Im erscheinenden Einstellungs-Dialog unter "Ansicht" in der Liste den Punkt "Verlauf (Programme)" deaktivieren.

 

Ah... gefunden, danke. Da kann ich die "Recently Used Applications" abhäkeln, dann erscheint das auch nicht mehr. Und ich kann meine persönliche "Top five" mit dem Menu-Editor auf die 1. Ebene befördern. Nicht unbedingt schön..., aber ich kann damit leben.

Wünschenswert fänd ich "Favorites" auf 1. Ebene (also nicht über ein Untermenü) oder wie bei der KDE3 "Most Frequently Used Applications". Aber gut... man kann ja nicht alles haben...

----------

## firefly

 *Wolle wrote:*   

> Wünschenswert fänd ich "Favorites" auf 1. Ebene (also nicht über ein Untermenü) oder wie bei der KDE3 "Most Frequently Used Applications". Aber gut... man kann ja nicht alles haben...

 

Im "neuen" K-Menü gibt es einen Favoriten Tab, welcher als erstes angezeigt wird. Falls du dich mit dem neuen Menü anfreunden kannst. Ansonsten könntest du einen Feature-Request für das Klassische Menü unter bugs.kde.org anlegen.

----------

## Josef.95

Off-Topic

Hier mal eine Alternative zum Standard

Kickoff Menü

oder auch

"K-Menü (traditionell)"

Schaut euch auch mal das "Lancelot Menü" an, siehe zb

http://lancelot.fomentgroup.org/main

Ich mochte das altbewährte KMenü wie es in kde3 verfügbar war eigentlich sehr, leider wurde es wohl nicht richtig oder komplett in kde4 mit implementiert.. 

Ok, alle "welt" schrieb ja, man sollte doch versuchen sich mit dem neuen Kickoff Menü anzufreunden, ich habe es über mehrere Wochen versucht, aber ich mag das Teil immer noch nicht..

Daraufhin probierte ich das "Lancelot Menu" , und muss sagen, damit komme ich gut klar,

es lässt sich auch recht gut an die persönlichen Vorlieben anpassen bzw einrichten.

Es ist im Portage-Tree, im Paket "kde-base/kdeplasma-addons" mit enthalten,

es lässt sich dann normal als "Mini Programm" hinzufügen, 

auch kann man es erst mal parallel zum bisherig genutzten (kmenu oder Kickoff) verwenden, zb um es sich erst mal anzusehen ohne das "alte" ersetzen zu müssen.

----------

## Wolle

Auch Off-Topic

Ich habe das Lancelot-Menü installiert und zum Panel hinzugefügt. Es ist jetzt ganz rechts das letzte Element, noch hinter der Uhr. Wie bekomme ich das denn jetzt weiter nach links - so z.B. rechts neben das K-Menü?

----------

## Wolle

 *Wolle wrote:*   

> Wie bekomme ich das denn jetzt weiter nach links - so z.B. rechts neben das K-Menü?

 

Selbst gefunden: Nicht per Doppelklick ins Panel befördern und dann zu verschieben versuchen, sondern per Drag & Drop (Edit: aus dem "Add Widgets"-Fenster) an die gewünschte Stelle ziehen.

*kopfkratz* ...wieso geht eigentlich verschieben nicht?

----------

## firefly

 *Wolle wrote:*   

>  *Wolle wrote:*   Wie bekomme ich das denn jetzt weiter nach links - so z.B. rechts neben das K-Menü? 
> 
> Selbst gefunden: Nicht per Doppelklick ins Panel befördern und dann zu verschieben versuchen, sondern per Drag & Drop (Edit: aus dem "Add Widgets"-Fenster) an die gewünschte Stelle ziehen.
> 
> *kopfkratz* ...wieso geht eigentlich verschieben nicht?

 

klick mal auf die "cashew", welches sich im panel am rechten Rand befindet, wenn das panel am unteren Rand des Bildschirm ist.

----------

## Wolle

 *firefly wrote:*   

> klick mal auf die "cashew", welches sich im panel am rechten Rand befindet, wenn das panel am unteren Rand des Bildschirm ist.

 

Wow, da wär ich ja im Leben nicht selbst drauf gekommen. Also: wenn man das Ding geöffnet hat, gibt's plötzlich Move-Kreuze, wenn man  über die Widgets fährt.

----------

## Yamakuzure

 *Wolle wrote:*   

> Von KDE-3 zu KDE-4 bin ich gewechselt durch Umbenennen meines ".kde3.5"-Verzeichnisses in ".kde4", und dann in die KDE4 eingeloggt.

 Dir ist aber schon klar, dass das ungefähr so ist, als würdest du Windows 7 installieren und eine alte übervolle Windows 2000 Registry rüberkopieren, oder? Sich dann zu wundern dass irgendwas nicht geht ist schon echt scharf.   :Laughing: 

ich kann zumindest keinen deiner Punkte nachvollziehen und benutze KDE-4.3.4 "produktiv" auf einem amd64-laptop, x86-desktop und amd64-desktop.

Das einzige was ich bestätigen kann ist das Ding mit dem Konqueror und dem scrollen. Aber wer den zum surfen benutzt und auch noch bei Schiwi einkauft...  :Wink:  Ne, im Ernst, das sieht wirklich nicht richtig aus.

 *Klaus Meier wrote:*   

> Okular sollte das ganze Dokument bei der entsprechenden Einstellung rendern. Diese gibt es ja: Aggressive Speichernutzung. Aber es passiert dies eventuell nach einigem Warten nur mit der nächsten Seite.

 Was für Dokumente im Okular? pdf, pdf/a, tiff, png, jpeg und gif werden bei mir immer sehr schön angezeigt. Obwohl ich feststellen musste, dass der acrobat reader bei pdf/a schneller ist. (Was mich immens überrascht hat.)

 *mattes wrote:*   

> 2) Wechseldatenträger kann man defaultmäßig nur mit dolphin öffnen (siehe auch 1)) es gibt keinen Mount-knopf.

 Es wird mit dem geöffnet, was du als Dateimanager eingestellt hast.

Schau mal in "Systemeinstellungen"->"Standard-Komponenten"

----------

## Wolle

 *Yamakuzure wrote:*   

> Dir ist aber schon klar, dass das ungefähr so ist, als würdest du (...), oder? Sich dann zu wundern dass irgendwas nicht geht ist schon echt scharf.   

 

Naja, in meiner nahezu grenzenlosen Naivität bin ich einfach mal davon ausgegangen, dass man seine(n) Vorgänger kennt. Übrigens nicht ohne Grund: Seit einigen Jahren kopiere ich Homeverzeichnisse komplett in eine neue Installation - biete den Programmen also die Vor-Vor-Vorgängerversionen ihrer Konfigurationsdateien an. Es gibt erstaunlich wenig Probleme - auch bei Wechsel der Major-Version. Mein Punkt 11) (Konsole) ist natürlich so ein Kandidat für derartig selbstgemachten Stress.

 *Yamakuzure wrote:*   

> ich kann zumindest keinen deiner Punkte nachvollziehen

 

Echt? Auch nicht Punkt 6.) (Öffnen des K-Menü)? Oder: Wo kannst du denn die Rechtschreibprüfung im Konqueror ein-/ausschalten?

 *Yamakuzure wrote:*   

> Aber wer den zum surfen benutzt und auch noch bei Schiwi einkauft... 

 

Tja, so bin ich nun mal   :Wink: 

----------

## kernelOfTruth

wenn okular mit chm-support kompiliert wird - kann kchmviewer nicht installiert werden (wäre nicht weiter tragisch)

die Navigation war bis jetzt für mich aber mit okular extrem unlogisch bzw. unständlich - daran sollte defnitiv geschraubt werden

----------

## mrsteven

1) Hin und wieder zeigt der Konqueror einfach den falschen Mauszeiger an. Besonders beliebt ist der Textauswahl-Mauszeiger über programmeigenen Schaltflächen. Nicht dramatisch, aber lästig. Workaround: Firefox

2) Konqueror lädt nicht immer alle Bilder auf Anhieb, trotz großzügig eingestellter Timeouts. Nach einem Reload der Seite geht's dann. Workaround: siehe 1

3) Sind eigentlich in allen Farbeinstellungen geöffnete Fenster im Arbeitsflächen-Umschalter so schlecht erkennbar? Etwas mehr Kontrast wäre nett. Workaround: Ganz genau hinschauen, beim Abmelden nochmal alle Desktops durchgehen.

4) Amarok 2 schafft es nicht mehr, Musik auf meinen MP3-Player (stinknormales Mass-Storage-Gerät) zu schaufeln. Ich hätte auch gerne wieder meine FLAC-Dateien automatisch nach Ogg-Vorbis konvertiert beim Betanken des Players. Workaround: Bisher alles von Hand über Dolphin und Shell, bessere Lösung immer noch gesucht.

5) Transparente Shellfenster ohne Compositing (macht bei mir in Verbindung mit manchen OpenGL-Anwendungen Ärger) wären nett, ich kann's aber verstehen, dass das rausgeflogen ist und diese Aufgabe an den X-Server delegiert wurde.

6) Das neue K-Menü ist viel zu verschachtelt und zu langsam zu bedienen. Ein Glück, dass es noch das alte Menü gibt.

Ansonsten läuft es für meine Belange mittlerweile erstaunlich rund. Kein Vergleich mit Zeiten, zu denen KDE 4 noch ~arch war, das hatte schon seinen Sinn. Mittlerweile hat's KDE 3.5 gut ersetzt.  :Smile: 

----------

## Yamakuzure

 *Wolle wrote:*   

> Echt? Auch nicht Punkt 6.) (Öffnen des K-Menü)? Oder: Wo kannst du denn die Rechtschreibprüfung im Konqueror ein-/ausschalten?

 Also ich benutze das neue K-Menü, und das klicke ich an und es ist offen. Den Bug mit dem Klicken-und-halten-müssen hatte ein Kollege gerade erst mit seinem KDE-3.5 unter debian Lenny. Ich frag mal, wie er das gelöst hat.

Ich fand das neue Standard-Menü ziemlich furchtbar. Viel zu groß, das ewige "Geslide" ging mir auf die nerven, und und und. Aber mitlerweile möchte ich es nicht missen wegen:Der Suchzeile,der viel übersichtlicheren Verlauf-Seite, das Popelding am oberen Rand des klassischen Menüs ist nie wirklich hilfreich gwesen,der Favoriten-Seite, quasi Quick-Start 2nd Level und vor allem wegender Tatsache, dass das Menü nicht gleich verschwindet wenn man mit der Maus zu weit "weg geht"....letztendlich ists ja aber Geschmackssache...

Rechtschreibprüfung im Konqueror... Also in der Systemeinstellung gibt es den Punkt "Land/Regin - Sprache"->"Rechtschreibprüfung". Aber ob das was mit dem Konqueror zu tun hat, weiß ich ehrlich gesagt nicht.

----------

## Wolle

 *Yamakuzure wrote:*   

> Also ich benutze das neue K-Menü, und das klicke ich an und es ist offen. Den Bug mit dem Klicken-und-halten-müssen hatte ein Kollege gerade erst mit seinem KDE-3.5 unter debian Lenny. Ich frag mal, wie er das gelöst hat.

 

Danke. Ich muss es aber nicht ständig halten. Eine gute halbe Sekunde reicht. Dann bleibt es offen. Ich kann es sogar mit der Maus verlassen, und es bleibt offen. Wenn ich irgendwo außerhalb des Menüs klicke, geht es zu - sonst nicht. Oder natürlich, ich starte was aus dem Menü.

 *Yamakuzure wrote:*   

> Ich fand das neue Standard-Menü ziemlich furchtbar. Viel zu groß, das ewige "Geslide" ging mir auf die nerven, und und und.

 

Was mich <zensiert>, ist scrollen in Menüs. No way! Jedenfalls nicht, solange noch Platz auf dem Bildschirm ist.

Was du "Quick-Start 2nd Level" nennst, möchte ich ja auch haben. Mir reicht das durchaus als "Popelding am oberen Rand des klassischen Menüs". Wenn das meine von mir bestimmten Favoriten zeigt, bin ich glücklich damit.

Und ja, es ist Geschmackssache.

 *Yamakuzure wrote:*   

> Rechtschreibprüfung im Konqueror... Also in der Systemeinstellung gibt es den Punkt "Land/Regin - Sprache"->"Rechtschreibprüfung". Aber ob das was mit dem Konqueror zu tun hat, weiß ich ehrlich gesagt nicht.

 

Ich kann da die Sprache auswählen, aber nichts abschalten.

----------

## franzf

 *Wolle wrote:*   

> Was mich <zensiert>, ist scrollen in Menüs. No way! Jedenfalls nicht, solange noch Platz auf dem Bildschirm ist.

 

Befreie dich von der Vorstellung, ein Application starter sei ein Menü, dann sollte das funktionieren  :Wink: 

Sollte das nicht klappen: Das Ding ist resizable, fahr mit der Maus an die rechte obere Ecke und zieh dir das Ding so groß wie du es brauchst.

Auch wenn das Teil nicht aller Wahrheit letzter Schluss ist: Ich will nicht, dass durch ein leichtes Zucken in meiner Hand die Maus das Untermenü verlässt und  damit schließt!!! Eine Maus hat ja auch Tasten, die man klicken kann, warum nicht auch für den Starter einsetzen?

Außerdem hat ein Menüeintrag nur ein Label, ein Icon und nen Tooltip, der aber nur kommt wenn man drüberfährt und auch nur nach einem gewissen Timeout.

Und zu guter letzt:

Ich brauch das Menü äußerst selten! Eigentlich nur wenn ich ein nicht oft benutztes Programm starten möchte und mich nicht mehr genau an den Namen erinner. kommt aber so selten vor, dass es vernachlässigbar ist. Für alles andere ist Alt+F2 unschlagbar! Für den Rest tun es die Favoriten.

----------

## Yamakuzure

Danke, franzf, dass das Menü eine veränderliche Größe hat, wußte ich noch garnicht, das ist ja mal ein sehr hilfreiches Feature.  :Smile: 

Ansonsten stimmts, Alt+F2 und die Favoritenseite reichen meistens auch bei mir.  :Wink: 

----------

## Klaus Meier

Hab jetzt mal einige Dinge ausprobiert. Die Vorschau funktioniert bei Filmen recht selten. Aber das hat bei KDE noch nie richtig funktioniert, auch unter 3.5 nicht. Aktualisierung der Anzeige bei Dolphin klappt manchmal, aber nicht immer. Jedenfalls nicht, wenn man Archive auspackt. Aktueller Stand: Wenn dabei ein neuer Ordner angelegt wird, dann wird aktualisiert, kommen die Dateien direkt in das Verzeichnis, dann nicht.

Aber ohne Gewähr, manchmal geht es, manchmal nicht. Aber gelöst ist die Sache noch nicht vollständig.

----------

## mattes

Also Kickoff und KRunner finde ich auch gut, das mache ich auch so und bin wohl meistens schneller als unter KDE3. 

Vor allem das man über KRunner gleich die hängenden KIO_Thumbnails abschießen kann  :Wink: 

Und genial finde ich kde-misc/yakuake. Jederzeit über F12 schnell eine Konsole auf- und zumachen ist echt komfortabel!

----------

## franzf

 *mattes wrote:*   

> Und genial finde ich kde-misc/yakuake. Jederzeit über F12 schnell eine Konsole auf- und zumachen ist echt komfortabel!

 

Yakuake gabs aber schon für kde3, und auch gnome hat ein vergleichbares Programm mit x11-terms/tilda.

Trotzdem ist das auch bei mir das meistgenutzte Programm.

----------

